
Sequoia Capital Is Said to Back U.K. Chip Startup Graphcore - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-03/sequoia-capital-is-said-to-back-u-k-chip-startup-graphcore
======
PeachPlum
> Chief Executive Officer Nigel Toon has said his goal is to double or triple
> Graphcore’s 60-person team by the end of next year.

Not produce anything of value, just x2 or x3 costs

~~~
marcosdumay
> Not produce anything of value

To produce a chip tailored for AI. It's the next phrase on the article.

From the company name, probably a multi-threaded graph processor. Those are
hard to design.

~~~
convolvatron
don't those seem like two different architectures? assuming that in saying AI
you mean mammoth adaptive filters

~~~
marcosdumay
I don't know how to apply graph processors on AI either. I'm intrigued by
their product since they first appeared on HN.

